# Modifying uTorrent mini webUI, only javascript



## Cool Buddy (Sep 27, 2010)

I frequently use the mini webUI of uTorrent which can be found here. For a tutorial on how to use it visit How to Install uTorrent's MiniUI for Mobile Browsers | eHow.com

The miniUI is made only from javascript and I know it is not very difficult to modify it. However, I have only very basic knowledge of these things and could not figure out how to do it.

What I need to do is set the sort order to "Queue Number" by default and/or the category to "downloading". What currently happens is, the sort order is set to name by default, so when I open the webUI in my phone, I see all old completed torrents first. Then I have to go to options and change the category and sort order to view the currently downloading torrents in the first page.

If anyone is willing to help, please post here. We can discuss what I have already tried.


----------

